# Big Hello



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi all
I joined a little while ago and have just been looking through things so finally decided to stop hiding in the shadows and introduce myself.
My name is Emma I currently have 5 females 1 male and 3 litters that have been thinned out to 6 per litter, one popped out 14 :shock: . I do keep reptiles so they are feeder breeders but I dont believe in over breeding or back to back breeding. I have kept rats longer than reptiles and only recently got the mice too. Cant believe I didnt have them as pets when I was younger instead of all the insane gerbils and hamsters, pleasure to own so far and have some super pretty looking colours, will post some pics when I learn how.

I am seriously thinking of trying to breed to show as I used to show rats and did OK but I need to learn a lot more about type before I can even start.

Anyway thats me, look forward to learning loads more from you all.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## Gwerthfawr (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi there!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome, Emma!  What colours of mice have you got?


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Kallan said:


> Welcome, Emma!  What colours of mice have you got?


A fair few, got a right old mix so far of agouti, black, chocolate, cinnamon, blue, champagne, PEW, BEW, also in self, colour and tan, marked and bandeds. Also have normal coat, some nearly long coat more fluffy than anything and satins.

Soon be getting some breeding stock show mice lines to have a go properly.


----------

